# PowerDNS 3.02 and FreeBSD 9.0 (missing libboost_serialization.so)



## ikevinjp (Feb 12, 2012)

I've configured PowerDNS 3.02 with FreeBSD 9.0 (within a jail) and got the following error:


```
Shared object "libboost_serialization.so" not found, 
required by "pdns_server"/usr/local/etc/rc.d/pdns: WARNING: failed to start pdns
```

(I didn't have this problem with FreeBSD 8.2 and probably the previous version of PowerDNS.)

It worked after I added the package "boost-libs". Does anyone know why this is change or this is necessary? Thanks!


----------



## Habbie (Feb 15, 2012)

PowerDNS relies heavily on many of the boost libraries and has done so for many years. The dependency on libboost_serialization is new in 3.0, however. Presumably you were running 2.9.22 or the like on your previous setup.

If you installed PowerDNS from a package or port, and did not get boost-libs with it automatically, this may indicate a missing dependency in the port.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2012)

It's built with devel/boost-lib as a build dependency but not as a library dependency. If you installed dns/powerdns as a package it won't get installed.


```
BUILD_DEPENDS=	bjam:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost-jam \
		[b]${LOCALBASE}/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost-libs[/b] \
		${LOCALBASE}/lib/libcryptopp.a:${PORTSDIR}/security/cryptopp
LIB_DEPENDS=	botan.0:${PORTSDIR}/security/botan
```

Contact the port maintainer, he's the one that can fix it.


----------



## Habbie (Feb 15, 2012)

I noticed the same after my previous post; I have contacted the port maintainer, indeed.


----------

